# How to avoid the body scanner at the airport...



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

http://news.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978727703

I figured it was only a matter of time. She's better dressed than I was expecting though.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Awesome.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Heh. Although technically, there are still... places... one could hide dangerous items, even when wearing a bikini. (Heck, I have hair down to my behind - do it up in a bun and I could hide all sorts of blades, mini-radio-devices, vials of poison etc in it.) So I call "paranoia fail" on the part of the airline security.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

It was paranoia fail as soon as they let people get on planes. A determined, well-trained person would be able to cause the same amount of havoc without the stuff they don't want on board as with it. (e.g. nail clipper file)


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

But the scanners and pat downs target the areas she covered with her bikini...unless she was wearing a thong bikini, shouldn't she have still gotten the pat down?


----------

